# Feeding puppies adult food



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My puppy will be coming home on an All Life Stages food by Taste of the Wild. It can be fed from puppy to Senior dog. I think that it is common to start giving adult food at age 5-6 months. I'd expect that starting on adult food right away would be fine, especially if you're breeder has been doing it for years.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I fed my Oakly adult food from day one also on the breeders recommendation. The theory worked well for us. I honestly don't know if there is any data to back it up.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

Rhonda Hovan has done lots of research on feeding adult foods to puppies in her lines. This is an article written by her. Hope it helps to explain the slow growth theory. Carolinacasey, congratulations, I missed the post that you had found a puppy/breeder! 
http://www.goldenretriever.lv/rhonda_slow_grow.htm
And I think you are supposed to start the plan earlier, like around 12 weeks before they go through the awkward puppy stages (ie 5/6 mos).


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

There are significant differences in protein %, fat %, calcium/phosphorus % and ratio, and calories among formulas within any one category - be it puppy, adult or all life stages. The nutrient label on one brand's puppy food could read very similar to another brand's all life stages food.

Your breeder probably is feeding a formula that she/he believes has the correct nutrient profile for her line of dogs. I believe that quite some time ago there were very few if any puppy formulas on the market and people simply adjusted the amount fed as appropriate for the age.

My long way of saying I would feel pretty comfortable with your breeder's choice.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

A lot of people don't feed puppy food at all and go straight to adult. As long as the protein, calories, and fat in the adult food is comparable to that in puppy food, there should be no problems. Tucker ate a puppy formula until he was around 6 months old and we currently have Tyson on puppy food, which we plan on changing to adult food when he's around 5 or 6 months old. I would do whatever your breeder suggests since they know what has worked best for their dogs.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey was on adult food about a month after I brought her home when she was 3 months old.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I feed Puppy Formula Pro Plan CHicken and Rice until 4-6 months, then switch to adult. I'm not comfortable not feeding a puppy formula for the first couple of months, but will say that I would rather see a puppy fed Adult from the onset as opposed to being fed Puppy for too long.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Im glad to hear that it is common. Thanks for the congrats Goldnbear, my husband and I can hardly wait for him to arrive


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> ... but will say that I would rather see a puppy fed Adult from the onset as opposed to being fed Puppy for too long.


Why do you feel this way? I feed Innova LBP, the website recommends feeding this until 2 y.o. which I feel that is a little long, BTW. But was planning to keep Hank on it for awhile yet. It has less calories than the regular puppy formula or the adult.

I'm not doubting your experience, but trying to make an informed decision.


----------

